# Drivers for the graphtec cc200-20



## printedts (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi,newbie here and a newbie(old) newbie to cutter plotters,bought a craft robo secondhand off of e bay,loaded it onto my laptop,but it can't find the damn driver ! Any idea/help/advice would be appreciated.
Thanks Dave


----------



## cubedecibel (Nov 1, 2009)

Support : Craft ROBO-GRAPHTEC

Google, my friend


----------



## printedts (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks cubedecibel,tried that,about as much use as an ashtray on a motorbike it were. Graphtec support i mean not yourself.


----------

